
What Happened When I Tried Talking to Twitter Abusers - Kliment
http://www.everywhereist.com/what-happened-when-i-tried-talking-to-twitter-abusers/
======
avmich
Here is the conclusion:

> I spent days trying to talk to the people in my mentions who insulted and
> attacked me. I’d have been better off just remembering that when someone
> shows you who they are, believe them the first tweet.

It's hard to choose words in some cases; I feel it now. I'm not sure the
author's attempt brought successful results. Did the author just study what
would happen if she asks those questions? Then she probably succeeded, but the
conclusion doesn't seem to support that the goal was just to observe. Did she
try to find a common ground? Then she probably failed, in a sense that she
found some ways which don't work.

